# Top 10 instructors



## OULobo (Aug 18, 2003)

Tactical Knives magazine recently printed an artical titled "Staying Alive. . .11 Top Combat Instructors Show You How" Its basically a list of the best they can come up with and why. I just wondered what some of the forumites here would have to say about the choices and if they have any that they think should have made the list but didn't.

I can post the list if needed.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 18, 2003)

please do.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 18, 2003)

Here ya go

Micheal De Bethencourt
Kevin Martin
Bram Frank
W. Hock Hochheim
David James
Micheal Janich
Bob Kasper
Yelena Pawela
Steve Tarani
Lynn Thompson
Kelly S. Worden


----------



## M F (Aug 18, 2003)

There was a thread about his a few days ago.  Not much of a response though.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9572

Try this one too.  There are a few comments from Michael Janich and Kelly Worden.  Edit: After reading this thread again, it seems that Ralh Mroz, the author of the article, made a couple of post there also.   Check it out.  

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=267902


----------



## OULobo (Aug 18, 2003)

That's a forum I don't frequent much. Sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## M F (Aug 18, 2003)

No worries.


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 20, 2003)

Would this be 'how to use offensively' or 'how to defend against'?

If it is the defense against, I would have to nominate Peter Boatman of the UK.  He was Knighted by the Queen for his knife defense program for Officers in the UK.  He now travels abroad teaching.

Tony Blauer may also be a worthy mention.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2003)

I haven't seen the article, but I guess the reasoning behind the nominations are probably different for each individual; so some are probably "offense", others "defense" others "both".

Just my guess, anyhow.

:asian:


----------



## Trent (Aug 20, 2003)

I haven't seen the article, but any list is only going to be based upon the list maker's experiences and knowledge base only.

What I would like to see is a list of the folks who trained the folks on this particular list.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trent _
> *I haven't seen the article, but any list is only going to be based upon the list maker's experiences and knowledge base only.
> 
> What I would like to see is a list of the folks who trained the folks on this particular list.  *



The list is actually titled "At the Head of the Class: 11 First-Rate Instructors; Looking for a good knife combatives instructor? Meet 11 of the best." So the author, Ralph Mroz is indeed saying they are some of the best and not a list of "The Top 11 Knife Fighters". The bios give some of their experience, but I'm sure there is more these guys have studied than has been listed in the two paragraph mini-bios. There are a few names I don't recognize (because of my limited experience). Although it does seem that most are owners or reps of big name knife companies. I know that the article is peppered with names of notable grandmasters like Remy Presas, Dr. Maung Gyi, Dan Inosanto, Ernie Franco, Felix Valencia and Prof. Florendo M. Visitacion. I would love getting to train or at least talk to most of these guys.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Here ya go
> 
> Micheal De Bethencourt
> ...



So James Keating didn't make the list either..wow. 

Ok just saw the other thread...nevermind..

jb


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *So James Keating didn't make the list either..wow.
> 
> Ok just saw the other thread...nevermind..
> ...



Yeah, he posted on his website that they asked him and he declined. I thought he'd be there at first too, untill I heard he declined.


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey there All...

I have trained with Hochheim on numerous occasions ( 2 seminars and I have a few of his books).  I also train with a man who recieved one of his ranks in Arnis From Mr. Hochheim.   

The stuff he teaches now ( mostly combatives distilled from all of his knowledge).  The stuff is very effective with no added fluff or cultural add ins.   The most prominent quote from his seminars is :

"Pretty will get you f*&@#!! killed"   

He is also well known for teaching effective fighting first, systems second.  He teaches a lot of military and police so what he teaches has to be effective yesterday.  Those that train with him don't have time for years of soul searching in the hopes that they MIGHT be able to defend themselves in between philosphy and tea ceremony.

Good instructor that I would highly recomend to anyone interested in combatives tailored to modern day military or police.

Thanx for the minute...
:shooter: 
WalT


----------

